# Which TOTW to feed a 6 month old puppy?



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

I am currently feeding Fromm, however, she's been awfully itchy on it so I'm looking into something grain free to see if that's the issue. Fromm does have grain free, but I don't like the price range of their grain free and totw is the same as the fromm gold LBP
I was looking at taste of the wild, but they don't have a large breed formula. So I was curious which I should get. 
Also if you guys know any other grain free alternative that's in those price ranges then feel free to share. 
Thanks.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I fed TOTW Pacific Stream puppy formula.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What brand name treats are you feeding?

Any supplements?

I would go with Acana which does not contain any chicken items, flax, yeast or potatoes:
*Acana Limited “Singles”:* Pork & Butternut Squash: http://acana.com/our-foods/singles/pork-butternut-squash/ 
Ingredients: Deboned pork*, pork meal, green lentils, red lentils, pork liver*, butternut squash*, pork fat, green peas, yellow peas, canola oil, algae, garbanzo beans, pumpkin*, carrots*, pork kidney*, freeze-dried pork liver, kelp, chicory root, ginger root, peppermint leaf, lemon balm, mixed tocopherols (preservative), dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product. They also have a limited lamb. *There is also Duck, Lamb & Mackerel. Pork & Squash Limited treats: *https://acana.com/our-foods/dog-foods/singles-treats/pork-squash/?lang=usa

Moms


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> What brand name treats are you feeding?
> 
> Any supplements?
> 
> ...


I am not really big on giving treats, but other than bones. I give the freeze died orijen treats. Currently the black Angus beef


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Which is the same company as acana, but the food is sooo pricey ?


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> What brand name treats are you feeding?
> 
> Any supplements?
> 
> ...


I was trying to do coconut oil or fish oil but it gives her diarrhea.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Taste of the wild used to just be an all life stages food, then they came out with a couple of puppy formulas and when I asked them about what changes were made to the adult/previously all life stages, all I got were non answers from some thin skinned vet. At 6mos, the adult Pacific Stream is fine. I've never had any problem with it. Depending on where you are, I'd think first about the change in the weather leading to itchy skin. I'd go with a bath and a lot of extra brushing for a while.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Lexi GSD said:


> I am not really big on giving treats, but other than bones. I give the freeze died orijen treats. Currently the black Angus beef


Then no other items/ingredients are involved except for the Fromms? No cheese or yogurt or oils or anything added to food?

Chicken items (even fat), flax, yeast or potatoes are the usual's for sensitivities and most of the Fromms products contain 1 or 2 of them.

Personally, I would not feed a Diamond Manufactured product like TOTW. Quality ingredients and manufacturing practices/cleanliness are lacking. HUGE recall of MANY items they manufacture a few years ago. That is why I recommended the ACANA.

Also, the ACANA SINGLES only contain 1 protein, so if there is itching, feeding one of them for about 8-10 weeks, then slowly adding in one other ingredient (or one of the other Acana "Singles") at a time would give you better indication of sensitivities instead of going into another food with various proteins.

Moms


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Then no other items/ingredients are involved except for the Fromms? No cheese or yogurt or oils or anything added to food?
> 
> Chicken items (even fat), flax, yeast or potatoes are the usual's for sensitivities and most of the Fromms products contain 1 or 2 of them.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's why Fromm didn't work for my pup. 
With Acana singles, only 50% of the protein is meat based. My mentor feeds that and her GSD is too skinny.

Lexi, at 6 months you can feed your pup adult or all life stages food per my vet. I have to avoid ingredients Moms mentioned as well. Look at Victor kibble. My pup did well on it, so do many other gsd's on this forum.


----------



## Juanita M (Mar 30, 2017)

I feed my four month old TOTW, High Prairie puppy formula. 

He too was always itching and having loose poopie. After giving him this food, all is better. He looooves his food.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> Taste of the wild used to just be an all life stages food, then they came out with a couple of puppy formulas and when I asked them about what changes were made to the adult/previously all life stages, all I got were non answers from some thin skinned vet. At 6mos, the adult Pacific Stream is fine. I've never had any problem with it. Depending on where you are, I'd think first about the change in the weather leading to itchy skin. I'd go with a bath and a lot of extra brushing for a while.


She gets brushed most every day sometimes twice. Although, I haven't given her a bath in about 3 weeks maybe I'll do that. However, the scratching isn't quite a new thing. She's also been having a bit of issues with her anal glands. Not sure if that's relevant or not.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Lexi GSD said:
> 
> 
> > I am not really big on giving treats, but other than bones. I give the freeze died orijen treats. Currently the black Angus beef
> ...


She doesn't care for yogurt too much, but I did give her some to help her tummy recover from the fish oil. She'll occasionally get some frozen low fat cottage cheese.
I didn't realize TOTW was made by diamond /:


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Picking a good food at a good price makes my head want to explode lol.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> What brand name treats are you feeding?
> 
> Any supplements?
> 
> ...


Are those the two you'd recommend? The price wouldn't be quite as bad as I though because I would feed a little less.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Also being it is in "all life stages" I should feed by her weight just like the puppy food?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Lexi GSD said:


> Are those the two you'd recommend? The price wouldn't be quite as bad as I though because I would feed a little less.


Champion Products (ACANA and ORIJEN) contain higher quality ingredients than various other kibbles. So for me, the price is worth it even if I need to feed more. 


ACANA SINGLES are a good choice for an elimination diet b/c they only contain a specified meat protein. 
Examples: 
*Pork:* _Deboned pork*, pork meal, pork liver*, pork fat, pork kidney* pork cartilage*, dried kelp, freeze-dried pork liver_
*Duck: *_Deboned duck*, duck meal, duck liver*, duck fat, pinto beans, duck giblets*, duck cartilage*, dried kelp, freeze-dried duck liver, _
(I would choose one of the above instead of the Lamb or Fish Singles)


To find a store near you: Store locator: Store Locator | Acana




Lexi GSD said:


> Also being it is in "all life stages" I should feed by her weight just like the puppy food?



Feeding Puppies 
ACANA: “Every dog is different and feeding amounts will vary with age and activity. This chart is an initial guide. Adjust amount accordingly.
1 ½ to 3 months = twice the adult amount
3 – 6 months = 1 ½ times adult amount
6 – 11 months 1 ¼ times adult amount “


Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change. If stool get loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance".


Just FYI - another choice could be: Nature’s Variety (Not Nature's Recipe)
Instinct LIMITED has a single protein Duck : Instinct® Limited Ingredient Diet Grain-Free Recipe with Real Duck | Instinct Pet Food
*Store locator: Find A Store | Instinct Pet Food


You can purchase these kibbles locally or also on the net from Pet Flow: 
Acana Singles Pork: https://www.petflow.com/product/aca...ent-diet-pork-and-squash-formula-dry-dog-food 
 Nature's Variety Limited Duck: https://www.petflow.com/explorer?search=nature's+variety+limited+duck 


Moms


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OP, it is completely up to you, what you decide to feed your dog. I have fed TOTW Pacific Stream for YEARS - going back to my previous GSD who lived to be 14.5. She was allergic to chicken and did well on the fish formulas. I tried Orijen and Acana. They were too rich for her. Gave her terrible gas and soft poo. It is all about what your dog does best on.

I currently feed TOTW to both my dogs. They are shelter dogs I got as pups. The hound mix will be 5 next week and the GSD mix will be 3 in September. They do well on the TOTW. I have not had a problem with TOTW.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Lexi GSD said:


> She gets brushed most every day sometimes twice. Although, I haven't given her a bath in about 3 weeks maybe I'll do that. However, the scratching isn't quite a new thing. She's also been having a bit of issues with her anal glands. Not sure if that's relevant or not.


Its obvious Moms and probably a whole lot of others are a lot better researched and knowledgeable about that research then me, but I think its all pretty simple really. The problem with processed foods is that they're processed foods. For every dog that has these generalized issues from diet, there's 10 that don't. Skin issues, I always look to environmental first. Someone a long time ago made a good point to me, or at least it made sense to me. Look at how many different things their skin comes in contact with, how many different things they breath in. I think the odds are higher there's an irritant coming from that. I tend to look at the other things that will show if the diet is not right for your dog, the poop, the muscle and overall health. Those kinda things.

This is anecdotal, so take it for what its worth, but other then going from cheap, corn and wheat foods 20+ years ago to the newer, grain free foods, the only noticeable change I've ever seen in coat and skin, is going from kibble to raw. Totw, Evo, Annmaet, Verus, Nature Variety, supplements, no supplements, I've never seen anything noticeable other then more poop on some.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Lexi GSD said:


> She's also been having a bit of issues with her anal glands. Not sure if that's relevant or not.


Usually from food sensitivities.




Steve Strom said:


> The problem with processed foods is that they're processed foods.
> Totally agree!
> 
> AND...... where are they sourcing all of their ingredients from?
> ...


----------

